# Looking to do it all, Windsor Ontario



## shermanpainting (Oct 22, 2006)

My wifes grandmother is in Windsor Ontario and needs someone to maintain her yard as well as landscape the front of the house and install a sprinkler system front and back. The front landscape is currently empty and she wants no grass there. She also wants an ornamental tree and color possibly decorative boulders etc. She may also want some concrete work done (not sure of the details just yet). The catch is that my wife goes back to work in August and wants to tackle this before then. 
Any of you interested or have any recommendations of who to use. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## landscapeplus (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah will do


----------

